# how do i burn this image for series 3 drive



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a series 3 TCD648250B that i am trying to resurrect. I found a torrent of the image i believe...there are 2 parts. An MFS file (about 1.8 Gb) and a PAR2 file (50kb).

I am not sure what to do with these files to burn the disk image. 

I have upgraded hdd on a few tivos before, but never before when starting with an image file from a torrent.

Any pointers appreciated..


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Stinkweed8 said:


> I have a series 3 TCD648250B that i am trying to resurrect. I found a torrent of the image i believe...there are 2 parts. An MFS file (about 1.8 Gb) and a PAR2 file (50kb).
> 
> I am not sure what to do with these files to burn the disk image.
> 
> ...


I suggest that you ask for an image here (there's a thread for that in this forum) instead of messing with torrents. The actual image file size should around 300 MB. There are two formats for images and they each work with a different software tool. One file usually has a .bak and that works with MFSTools which is a Linux boot disk. The other file usual has a .tbk and that works with WinMFS which runs under Windows. Both tools are free downloads at mfslive.org.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

Any instructions on the page you got the Torrent, Is the PAR2 file readable text?

You need the MFSTools boot CD and some place to store the MFS image that can be accessed when booted to the MFSTools CD.

There is a thread about MFSTools over in the Underground MFS Tools 2.0! An upgrade revolution

You could try WinMFS http://mfslive.org The image may not be compatible.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

For those wondering how this soap opera turned out, start reading here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8921060#post8921060


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Friewssix said:


> Hey All
> 
> Ive been reading this board for a long time but this is my first time posting.
> 
> ...


If you'd really been reading this site for a long time you'd know that one of the main other sites we use can't be named here.


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Unitron...drama ended because of your dropbox upload and follow through til the end. Much appreciated.

And I never did use that torrent file.


----------

